# KAOHSIUNG | JW Marriott Hotel Kaohsiung | 156m | 511ft | 31 fl | T/O



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl | T/O
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel*



















yixun, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl | T/O
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel* 







































boupy, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl | T/O
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel* 










a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

2020.09.30









rainier, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

2020.10.18



























CH3Fang, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

2020.10.18














































CH3Fang, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl | T/O
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel* 

2020.10.08


















a1818da , taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl | T/O
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl | T/O
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel* 

2020.11.20










CH3Fang, taiwan city forum


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 7:*








wed210307p_001 by insan chuang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Section A department store including restaurant area (114 food and beverage outlets) opened at 10am on March 20. TWD 37 billion was spent to construct this complex, with the hotel portion opening last December. Section B is expected to complete in 2023.









義享時尚廣場今天開幕 百家餐飲品牌進駐試營運 | 聯合新聞網：最懂你的新聞網站


今天上午10點吉時，祥獅獻瑞的鑼鼓聲中，高市府經發局長廖泰翔與朕華集團董事長張天吉主持開幕式，義享天地A館內的百貨賣場義...




udn.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 20:*
高雄義享天地2021年3月20日試營運 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Opening speech :


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel*

































































fanbart, taiwan city forum

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel Press Conference*







Mar 31, 2021


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel*

2021.03.20





































FB高都觀測站

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*E SKY LAND Building A *

2021.03.26

























































































































































































































pp123, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

pp123, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Kaohsiung Marriott Hotel / E SKY LAND Building A | 155.6m | 511ft | 31 fl
Taiwan's largest Marriott Hotel* 

2021.10.16






































carymonkezy, taiwan city forum


----------

